# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  X max / X plus nozzles

## jhenrikb

Just wonder if anyone bought nozzle upgrades.

I was hoping to get those nozzles that is good for everything. Hot and cold materials. (Pla, pc). 

Also, is it an mk8 nozzle?

Kind regards
Me

----------


## tenuki

I believe the X-Max uses a Mk10, M7 thread nozzle.

----------


## STEVE3D

I recently bought some nozzles from micro-swiss. Regrettably I can not comment on their performance since have not installed one yet. I have only had the printer for about two weeks. they are the qualified for the following:

Qidi Tech X-OneQidi Tech IQidi X-PlusQidi X-MAX
https://store.micro-swiss.com/produc...sistant-nozzle

----------

